# Coolermaster 590 or 690?



## BradleyKZN (Jun 19, 2009)

Which should i choose to house my geforce 9800gx2? I see they are practically the same but the coolermaster 590 is slightly smaller then the 690 so im not sure if it will fit the card. The advantage of the 590 is that because it has 5.25'' drive bays all the way down, the card could fit in between those. I need to save some money hence the 590


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jun 19, 2009)

No body?


----------



## sttubs (Jun 19, 2009)

The 590 looks better IMO. I'm a Cooler Master fan and have the 532: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119094


----------



## Ramo1203 (Jun 19, 2009)

I would choose the CM690, because I have it and it's really awesome for the price tag.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 19, 2009)

My vote obviously goes to the 690  I just like the look of it, doesn't look like every other case out there cause the 690 has some curves to it


----------



## zAAm (Jun 19, 2009)

I love my CM690 so I'll recommend that of course.


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

590 FTW...does not have all that plasticy stuff that the 690 comes with and the HDD's go in the right way allowing more airflow to the rest of the system...lots of cable management options and good enuf for me.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 19, 2009)

Honestly, either will do the job. The 690 has one more intake fan mounting, and more plastic trim on the outside, but size wise they are very similar. I prefer the cleaner lines of the 590, and it's slightly cheaper. So go with what you like.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jun 19, 2009)

And will the 9800gx2 fit inside the 590?


----------



## subhendu (Jun 19, 2009)

cm690......


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes it will fit.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 19, 2009)

690

and can you list your price range?


----------



## twicksisted (Jun 19, 2009)

dude... i recently bought the Cosmos S... my god what a case.
I had the NZXT Lexa before and it completely makes it look like a piece of crap.
Im not sure how badly youll get ripped in SA for that, but its a serious piece of kit and something that I dont see my sefl outgrowing for a very long time.
Serious quality


----------



## boomstik360 (Jun 19, 2009)

I personally like the looks of the 590 a bit better. It looks very classy in my opinion. So does the 690 but the 590 is cheaper  hehe


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 22, 2009)

I have owned both cases I bought the 590 to replace my 690 because of air flow the bezel and hard drive cage in the 590 makes a difference they are called Cooler Master 4:3 modules you can buy another one for $20 so you can have two front intakes you can even set them up as air ducts because the 590 comes with a stock universal 5.25" to 3.5" adapter which I am pleased to say can mount a hard drive I only wish more cases had these. what the 690 has over the 590 is a extra stock fan mount (which may be unusable because of power supply length), reset button (going obsolete), power supply dampening material (restricts air flow), e-SATA port and rubber feet. when the 690 was released a couple years ago it brought tremendous value with it's cooling, at the time some retailers like microcenter had it on sale 25% cheaper than other retailers that was the hype about the case but that time has passed and since the release of the 590 last year I see no reason why anybody should purchase the 690 anymore unless your name is kenkickr   these people are voting the 690 because they are content with their 690 and never owned a 590 or it looks "stylish" so please keep that in mind.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jun 22, 2009)

i have the 590 and let me say its cool and cools your system down!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 22, 2009)

I like how you can get a side panel with a window for the 690 at like any computer mod website. I also think that the 690 looks better appearance-wise. Plus, it's bound to be very quiet.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 22, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I like how you can get a side panel with a window for the 690 at like any computer mod website. I also think that the 690 looks better appearance-wise. Plus, it's bound to be very quiet.



690 side panel with the window that cooler master sells is compatible with the 590.


----------



## jlqrb (Jun 22, 2009)

I have used the 690 in a build, I liked it but in that price range I prefer the Antec 300 over the Cooler Master cases. If I was going to choose between the two I would go with the 590 because IMHO I think it looks nicer. Of course the down side to all of these cases is the lack of included fans at purchase.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jun 23, 2009)

Sooooo...... Im ordering something this week but dont know what :s i wish i could get the antec 900 but its just too expensive here :-( i have a feeling im going to be getting the 690 because after delivery, the price will be the same as the 590


----------



## mav2000 (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually u dont need the extra HDD cage to add another fan. Double sided 3M will do the trick jsut as well....anyway have used both cases and I prefer the 590 to the 690. Its just so much easier to work with and looks a lot cleaner.


----------



## Matt Sakko (Jun 23, 2009)

Well if you can get both and the price difference does not matter, the 690 is the obvious choice.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jun 23, 2009)

the 690 is cheaper than the 590 in Africa? 

in my 590 I have 2 air ducts Yate Loon 120mm High Speed running at 5v, Western Digital 750GB, Sunbeam Rheobus and a Lite-On DVD Player.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 23, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Sooooo...... Im ordering something this week but dont know what :s i wish i could get the antec 900 but its just too expensive here :-( i have a feeling im going to be getting the 690 because after delivery, the price will be the same as the 590



Mind if I ask where you are ordering from? I've not seen a 690 at the same price as a 590.


----------



## zAAm (Jun 23, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Mind if I ask where you are ordering from? I've not seen a 690 at the same price as a 590.



Same here, the CM690 is usually about R100 more... Although I like the design of the 690 a lot more than the 590. 590 looks a bit plain and boxy...


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jun 24, 2009)

Prophecy's free delivery over R1000 helps. But at landmark the 590 without window is 770 or so.


----------



## King Wookie (Jun 24, 2009)

BradleyKZN said:


> Prophecy's free delivery over R1000 helps. But at landmark the 590 without window is 770 or so.



Ok. I have them  on my shopping bookmarks list, but never used them. As I'm in Jhb, I can collect from Sybaritic, ZAPS, etc.

I went with the windowed 590, and I like the fact that it's easier to mod. Less fancy bits to mess with. But do enjoy your new case. I've played with a few different cases, and the CMs are generally good to work on. Sadly, I could never affored a Lian Li, but who knows what the future holds.

And you should be able to order the windowed side panel later.


----------



## BradleyKZN (Jun 24, 2009)

I will be getting a coolermaster 590! Thanks everyone


----------

